# Nano Luggage still "in"?



## nladxo

Hi all,

I'm thinking of selling my LV Palm Springs Mini in Reverse Monogram so I can purchase the Nano Luggage. I've had my eye on the nano luggage since I was 14-15, and I'm now a month away from turning 25. I hardly use the PSM and the Nano Luggage is right up my ally in terms of bag style, colours, etc. 

I was wondering if the Luggage bag is still "in" per say? Is it worth purchasing?

TIA!


----------



## purselovah91

i love mine, and have used it more than my psm mini!


----------



## poohbag

I had a red drummed nano when the luggage was all the rage but sold it a bit later. It’s the only bag I miss among quite a few that I’ve sold over the years. Small but mighty, excellent quality, and holds more than one would expect. I’ve been tempted to buy one back lately. Of course now it’s more expensive! Probably should have kept mine then.  I wouldn’t consider it “in” but more like a classic for those who appreciate the design.


----------



## Bagfangirl

poohbag said:


> I had a red drummed nano when the luggage was all the rage but sold it a bit later. It’s the only bag I miss among quite a few that I’ve sold over the years. Small but mighty, excellent quality, and holds more than one would expect. I’ve been tempted to buy one back lately. Of course now it’s more expensive! Probably should have kept mine then.  I wouldn’t consider it “in” but more like a classic for those who appreciate the design.


Definitely agree with this! I think its best to buy a bag that suits ur style and also important if you like it. Not quite important if it's "in" or not.


----------



## ChloeRD

I have the nano luggage in smooth black calfskin. I agree with others - not sure if I’d consider it still an “in” bag as I don’t see it out very much as I used to. However, I absolutely love mine and still use it quite often. It’s very versatile, great quality and fits a lot based on the design (similar with the belt bag). Let us know what you decide!


----------



## rainbowneko

all time fav bag! had it for 6 years, no corner wear but there is some cracking on the handles' glazing. still very structured!


----------



## MegPoort

Agree with all of the above. I just bought my nano is smooth black and I adore it. I like that I don't see it all over.. the quality is fantastic and it really does hold a LOT.


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I really like the nano style but feel like it's for someone younger, I am in my 50's, would it look weird on me, I am also looking at the box bag.


----------



## littles mom

I love mine. I purchased a gorgeous berry color a few years back and so happy I did. I love that it can be cross body or hand held.


----------



## tenshix

nladxo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my LV Palm Springs Mini in Reverse Monogram so I can purchase the Nano Luggage. I've had my eye on the nano luggage since I was 14-15, and I'm now a month away from turning 25. I hardly use the PSM and the Nano Luggage is right up my ally in terms of bag style, colours, etc.
> 
> I was wondering if the Luggage bag is still "in" per say? Is it worth purchasing?
> 
> TIA!


It sounds like you've loved and lusted for this bag for a very long time, if that's the case I would absolutely get it regardless of whether it's considered "in style" or not! The best bag for you is the one that works for your lifestyle and your personal taste. I don't see many people using the luggage totes anymore but I still really love my Nano and think it's the perfect size for my daily needs and even travel. I really appreciate that it's still part of Phoebe Philo's legacy as I loved many of her designs. Try not to worry too much about what other people are purchasing or wearing, I bet the Nano would look great on you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I love mine so much. I don't care if it's still considered in style or not--perfect for daily needs. Definitely get it, you've waited long enough!!


----------



## alexis77

I absolutely love mine. It holds a lot for its size and lays nicely on the body without protruding or bumping into things I always feel chic and stylish whenever I use it. At 46, I am at the point in my life where I wear what I love. I also have a 7 year old daughter and am teaching her to trust herself and be confident in her choices. 

You’ve admired it for a long time. It’s time to get it and enjoy it!


----------



## Antigone

I'm really drawn to a nano luggage in fluoro pink I saw from a reseller. It's around 1300 usd. Is it too much? Seems to be in very good condition.


----------



## lepetitelook

I just purchased another preloved Celine nano luggage in a gorgeous Tri color combo. Big fan of this bag as it’s so functional. I have a feeling it’ll become trendy again like how balenciaga’s mini city made a comeback


----------



## AlmondToast

I love my black nano and I still wear it out... so functional and holds a lot!


----------



## bisousx

I don’t view the luggage as trendy at all. It’s classic looking to me and will go with so many outfits. I would definitely buy it if I have been eyeing it for years and haven’t lost interest yet.


----------



## sophiegray

It has a classic look and I don’t see it going out of style soon!


----------



## xxjoolisa

I think it looks nice but to me, it's outdated...I sold mine.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

+1 to buying the bag that fits your lifestyle and appeals to you.  Celine bags like the luggage is always stylish.  I just purchased another one in a neutral shade and can't wait to work it into my bag rotation.  If you love it, get it!  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## am2022

Love the nano- still use mine !


----------



## lavy

Love my nano. It’s the perfect size. Still use it all the time!


----------



## IntheOcean

am2022 said:


> Love the nano- still use mine !
> 
> View attachment 5618392


Wow, that Nano is gorgeous!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks 


IntheOcean said:


> Wow, that Nano is gorgeous!!


----------



## honey52

I’m sorry to say it’s not trendy “in” but after seeing some of the on trend bags of the last 3-4 years, none of them sing to me even on first “debut” or “revival”. I’m all camp wear-what-you-love these days and there is definitely something to love about the luggage.


----------



## fellys

It is no longer trendy but I know of someone who loves wearing her luggage nano and I'd say wear what you love! No point buying a bag and not using it


----------



## Tanja

I have to say that I'm kind of late to the party as I just bought my nano this year. I love this bag and it fits so much. Honestly I really don't care if it's in or not as I'm not a in person anyways. Together with my Pochette metis in bleu nacre it's my most used bag. All my other bags are just sitting there and collecting dust. If you love it, buy it


----------



## speckle

I just bought a pre-loved mini luggage and got it delivered today. Love love love the leather and how it looks and feels! I might be getting more in different sizes and colors! I’m planning on using it for work and as a baby bag


----------



## Love4MK

I haven't used my Micro Luggage in a while since I hate that it doesn't come with a strap.  However, I love the look of the bag so much that I plan on buying the Nano since it has the strap!  I say where what you love!


----------



## shazzy99

I was late to the party too, and only got mine late last year, but I still love it. I tried it on so many times, and so glad I decided to get it. Looks good cross body and hand held and fits a ton. Love it


----------



## poleneceline

Is the nano a good bag for formal events? Feels like everyone wears it for casual events only.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

poleneceline said:


> Is the nano a good bag for formal events? Feels like everyone wears it for casual events only.


It wouldn't be my first choice for a formal event bag, but in a neutral color and handheld only I think it could work. Here are some inspirational pics I found of more formal outfits:


----------



## nygrl

I bought one just a few months ago and have been using it nonstop since then - it's such a great, functional bag. I did replace the original strap with a canvas one that I got from Madewell and it's super comfortable to wear. It's no longer an "it" bag but I prefer it that way.


----------



## Antigone

nygrl said:


> I bought one just a few months ago and have been using it nonstop since then - it's such a great, functional bag. I did replace the original strap with a canvas one that I got from Madewell and it's super comfortable to wear. It's no longer an "it" bag but I prefer it that way.


I agree, it's super comfortable! I actually started using mine when it wasn't an it bag anymore.


----------

